# Sourdough loaf



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 11, 2019)

Nothing like home made sourdough for breakfast toast.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2019)

Heck yea!  Looks tasty.


----------



## Polka (Dec 11, 2019)

Beautimus!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2019)

Nailed it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice piece of work Brian! Baking you own bread makes the house smell warm and cuddly.  Like, RAY


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ll take 4 slices toasted with real butter and strawberry jam please!
I bet it smelled wonderful while baking.

Johnny Ray


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

I totally agree, my wife always has some baking in the oven.
And yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 12, 2019)

Beautiful sourdough loaf!  Damn, I can't force myself to start baking my won bread!!!


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 12, 2019)

Great looking bread. Would you mind sharing your recipe ingredients?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2019)

I got my starter from here  https://breadtopia.com/store/sourdough-starter-dry/
I use this starter maintenance thanks to a member here.  http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/40918/no-muss-no-fuss-starter
This the recipe I use.  I use all white flour and 30 grams less water.  https://bakednyc.com/bakingsociety/2017/11/01/the-simple-sourdough-tin-loaf-of-your-dreams/
This group helped me out a lot.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/SourdoughBreadBaking/?ref=bookmarks

There is a learning curve but so worth it.  The recipe I posted comes out good every time.  I use a Lodge cast iron loaf pan.  I made a cheap proofing box and put all my ingredients in day before baking. Want temp from around 76 - 84 for best results.  Could use oven with light on and door cracked.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks I’ll give your recipe a crack. I’m now on my 7th loaf now, all failures. At least the last one looked great. Weighed enough to use as a boat anchor, but it was pretty. The dogs loved it my bird spit it out and he usually eats anything.  I started using the sourdough starter I throw away in my regular bread making hard to tell if it does anything I really can’t taste a difference.  Better than growing away. Can’t wait till I can produce an editable loaf like yours.
Funny the only thing I don’t have a problem with is the starter. I don’t even feed it until needed. Something I found in a youtube video. I pretty much don’t save anything but scrapings on side and bottom of jar.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2019)

I Watched this video the other day.  Was pretty good.


----------



## Polka (Dec 13, 2019)

"Not tasting the difference" -- I'm considering starting to make sourdough, and was told by a prof. baker that the starter left on the cabinet at room temperature tastes different than culture that is kept in the fridge.   Different acids produced (or not) at different temps.  

Is this true?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 13, 2019)

I fairly new making SD.  Its my understanding after dough done with bulk fermentation leaving in the fridge gives it more flavor.


----------



## bregent (Dec 23, 2019)

Polka said:


> "Not tasting the difference" -- I'm considering starting to make sourdough, and was told by a prof. baker that the starter left on the cabinet at room temperature tastes different than culture that is kept in the fridge.   Different acids produced (or not) at different temps.
> 
> Is this true?



Absolutely. Different ratio of acids (lactic vs acetic) are produced at different temps, and the various microbes (LAB and yeasts) favor different temps. But, you can make great sourdough bread from starter stored at high or low temps. You just need to find fermentation schedules that work for you.


----------

